# À bas le sommaire, vive l'éphémère



## simeonidis (Oct 24, 2010)

παρακαλώ μία μετάφραση του παλιού γαλλικού συνθήματος
À bas le sommaire, vive l'éphémère:)


----------



## Themis (Oct 24, 2010)

'Εχει σίγουρα υπάρξει μετάφραση "κάτω το συνοπτικό, ζήτω το εφήμερο".


----------



## simeonidis (Oct 24, 2010)

ευχαριστώ,
θυμάμαι μια απόδοση "πίσω από την αιωνιότητα ζήτω το εφήμερο". Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο μπορεί να στέκει, νοηματικά ταιριάζει καλύτερα βέβαια.


----------



## Themis (Oct 24, 2010)

simeonidis said:


> θυμάμαι μια απόδοση "πίσω από την αιωνιότητα ζήτω το εφήμερο".


Νομίζω ότι η απόδοση αυτή είναι απολύτως λανθασμένη. Δεν θυμάμαι περισσότερα για το σύνθημα, αλλά μου φαίνεται ότι το sommaire μάλλον παραπέμπει στο κοινωνικά επικυρωμένο αποτέλεσμα, σε ό,τι τελικά καταγράφεται στο ισοζύγιο της εμπορευματικής κοινωνίας, ενώ το εφήμερο παραπέμπει σε ό,τι είναι άσκοπο (μη ποσοτικοποιήσιμο και μη εξαργυρώσιμο) στην κοινωνία αυτή.


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 24, 2010)

Εδώ http://users.skynet.be/ddz/mai68/slogans-68.html
μπορεί να βρει κανείς πολλά από τα σλόγκαν του γαλλικού Μάη του 68.
Όπως θα διαπιστώσετε τα "À bas" είναι ουκ ολίγα... Όπου υπάρχει μέρος που εγράφησαν αναφέρεται κάτω από το μήνυμα ή γκράφιτι.


Voyez ici les références bibliographiques, une adresse de contact pour vos commentaires et billets d'humeur, et d'autres choses encore.

Enfin, si vous copiez tout ou partie de ces pages, soyez gentil de citer la source : http://users.skynet.be/ddz/mai68.

À bas la charogne stalinienne 
À bas les groupuscules récupérateurs
Rue d'Ulm 
À bas la société de consommation. 
À bas la société spectaculaire-marchande. 
À bas le crapaud de Nazareth
Sorbonne 
À bas le réalisme socialiste. Vive le surréalisme.
Condorcet 
À bas les journalistes et ceux qui veulent les ménager
Sorbonne, hall grand amphi. 
À bas l'État. 
À bas le sommaire
Vive l'éphémère
Jeunesse Marxiste Pessimiste
Vive l'Association Internationale des Travailleurs
Sorbonne 
À bas le vieux monde
"Je me souviens de cette inscription qu'on avait mise sur le mur de la poste de la rue des Archives: `À bas le vieux monde !', je la regardais et je croyais que le vieux monde allait disparaître parce qu'on l'avait écrit. On avait une idée biblique de la parole !" (Alexandre, cité par Nicolas Daum, Des révolutionnaires dans un village parisien, Londreys, Paris, 1988, p. 111). 
À bas l'objectivité parlementaire des groupuscules. L'intelligence est du côté de la bourgeoisie. La créativité est du côté des masses. Ne votez plus.
Sorbonne 
Abolition de l'aliénation. 
Abolition de la société des classes. 
L'aboutissement de toute pensée, c'est le pavé dans ta gueule, C.R.S.
Rue de Rennes 
L'action ne doit pas être une réaction mais une création
Censier 
L'action permet de surmonter les divisions et de trouver des solutions. 
L'âge d'or était l'âge où l'or ne régnait pas. Le veau d'or est toujours de boue.
Odéon, foyer 
L'agresseur n'est pas celui qui se révolte mais celui qui affirme
Nanterre 
L'agresseur n'est pas celui qui se révolte mais celui qui réprime
Rue Saint-Jacques 
Aimez-vous les uns sur les autres
Censier 
L'alcool tue. Prenez du L.S.D. 
"Amnistie : acte par lequel les souverains pardonnent le plus souvent les injustices qu'ils ont commises." (Ambrose Bierce)
[La définition dans le Devil's Dictionary de Bierce est plus précisément : "magnanimité de l'État envers les contrevenants qu'il serait trop coûteux de punir".] 
L'anarchie c'est Je
Nanterre, entrée côté A1 
L'aptitude de l'étudiant à faire un militant de tout acabit en dit long sur son impuissance. -Les filles enragées. 
Les armes de la critique passent par la critique des armes
Odéon, rue Rotrou 
Arrêtez le monde, je veux descendre
Cité ici par le Garde-mots; certains attribuent cette phrase à Obaldia. 
L'art est mort. Godard n'y pourra rien.
Sorbonne 
L'art est mort, libérons notre vie quotidienne. 
L'art est mort, ne consommez pas son cadavre. 
Attention : les arrivistes et les ambitieux peuvent se travestir en "socialards". 
Attention les cons nous cernent. Ne nous attardons pas au spectacle de la contestation, mais passons à la contestation du spectacle.
Odéon 
"Au grand scandale des uns, sous l'oeil à peine moins sévère des autres, soulevant son poids d'ailes, ta liberté."
André Breton, "Ode à Charles Fourier", Salle C20, Nanterre 
Autogestion de la vie quotidienne
Place du Panthéon 
Autrefois, nous n'avions que le pavot. Aujourd'hui, le pavé.
Nanterre 
Avant donc que d'écrire, apprenez à penser. 
À vendre, veste en cuir spéciale manifestation, garantie anti-CRS, grande taille, prix 100 F
Nanterre 
Ayez des idées
Faculté de droit du Panthéon 
Baisez-vous les uns les autres sinon ils vous baiseront
Sorbonne, hall Richelieu 
Bannissons les applaudissements, le spectacle est partout. 
La barricade ferme la rue mais ouvre la voie
Place Saint-Michel et/ou Nanterre, amphi musique 
Le bâton éduque l'indifférence
Sorbonne (certaines sources mentionnent "béton" et non "bâton"; "béton" me semble moins compréhensible) 
Belle, peut-être pas, mais ô combien charmant. La vie contre la survie. 
Bien creusé vieille taupe
Rue de la Montagne-Sainte-Geneviève 
Le bleu restera gris tant qu'il n'aura pas été réinventé
Nanterre 
Le bonheur est une idée neuve. 
Un bon maître nous en aurons dès que chacun sera le sien
Hall Sc. Po. 
La bourgeoisie n'a pas d'autre plaisir que de les dégrader tous
Assas 
Cache-toi, objet
Sorbonne, hall Richelieu 
Camarades, 5 heures de sommeil sur 24 sont indispensables : nous comptons sur vous pour la révolution. 
Camarades, l'amour se fait aussi à Sc. Po., pas seulement aux champs
Sciences Po 
Camarades, lynchons Séguy ! 
Camarades, si tout le peuple faisait comme nous... 
Camarades, vous enculez les mouches
Nanterre, amphi. musique 
Céder un peu c'est capituler beaucoup
Beaux-Arts 
Celui qui peut attribuer un chiffre à une (é)motion est un con
Sorbonne 
Ce n'est pas seulement la raison des millénaires qui éclate en nous, mais leur folie, il est dangereux d'être héritier
Nanterre 
C'est en arrêtant nos machines dans l'unité que nous démontrons leur faiblesse.
Rue de Seine 
"C'est parce que la propriété existe qu'il y a des guerres, des émeutes et des injustices." (Saint Augustin) 
C'est pas fini !
Boulevard Saint-Michel 
Ceux qui ferment les portes à clé sont des froussards donc des ennemis
Censier 
Ceux qui font les révolutions à moitié ne font que se creuser un tombeau. 
Ceux qui parlent de révolution et de lutte des classes sans se référer à la réalité quotidienne parlent avec un cadavre dans la bouche
Lycée Henri IV 
Changez la vie, donc transformez son mode d'emploi
Odéon, rue Rotrou 
Chassez le flic de votre tête. 
Le Christ seul révolutionnaire
Sorbonne (photo) 
Colle-toi contre la vitre. Croupis parmi les insectes
Nanterre 
"Le combat est père de toute chose." (Héraclite) 
Comment penser librement à l'ombre d'une chapelle ?
Sorbonne 
Concours du prof le plus bête. Osez donc signer les sujets d'examen.
Sorbonne 
Le conservatisme est synonyme de pourriture et de laideur
Nouvelle faculté de médecine, Grand Hall 
Consommez plus, vous vivrez moins
Rue de Rennes et/ou Sorbonne, hall Richelieu 
Construire une révolution, c'est aussi briser toutes les chaînes intérieures
Médecine 
Contestation. Mais con d'abord
Nanterre, escalier C 
Cours camarade, le vieux monde est derrière toi
Sorbonne et/ou Odéon, rue Rotrou et/ou Sorbonne, hall grand amphi. 
Cours camarade, le P.C.F. est derrière toi
???? Référence à G. Séguy, à la position ("récupératrice", disait-on à l'époque) du Parti Communiste Français lors des élections, etc. 
Cours, connard, ton patron t'attend
Métro Duroc 
Créez. 
Crier la mort c'est crier la vie
Nanterre, salle C20 
C.R.S. S.S. (affiche)
On ignore souvent que cette association d'acroynymes remonte en fait aux violentes grèves de 1947 dans les Houillères du Nord. Après la révocation de Delfosse, secrétaire de la fédération CGT du Sous-sol, une dure bataille s'engage entre les mineurs et les CRS, vite remplacés par l'armée mobilisée par Moch. La fin de la Seconde Guerre n'est pas loin et le Nord de la France garde encore des souvenirs douloureux de l'occupation allemande. Aussi, les ouvriers associent-ils les forces de l'ordre aux SS qu'ils ont, pour certains, combattus dans la Résistance.
Les premières missions des CRS, créées le 8/12/1944 et principalement composées, à l'époque, de militants communistes, sont pourtant de participer au rétablissement de la légalité républicaine au fur et à mesure de la libération: missions de surveillance et de prévention des pillages et des trafics, garde des prisonniers allemands, surveillance des centres d'internement des miliciens et des collaborateurs. L'inscription "CRS SS" se voit nettement sur des films d'actualité ou documentaires tournés alors, tels que La grande lutte des mineurs de Louis Daquin, réalisé en 1948 et censuré à l'époque. 
C.R.S. qui visitez en civil, faites très attention à la marche en sortant
Odéon 
La culture c'est l'inversion de la vie
Rue de Vaugirard 
"Dans la révolution, il y a deux sortes de gens : ceux qui la font et ceux qui en profitent." (Napoléon) 
Dans le décor spectaculaire, le regard ne rencontre que les choses et leur prix. 
Dans les chemins que nul n'avait foulés, risque tes pas ! Dans les pensées que nul n'avait pensées, risque ta tête !
Odéon, escalier hall 
Debout les damnés de l'Université. 
Déboutonnez votre cerveau aussi souvent que votre braguette
Odéon 
Déchristianisons immédiatement la Sorbonne
Sorbonne 
Déculottez vos phrases pour être à la hauteur des Sans-culottes
Rue d'Ulm et/ou Cour Sorbonne 
Déjà 10 jours de bonheur
La Mutualité et/ou Censier 
Défense de ne pas afficher
Sc. Po 
Désirer la réalité, c'est bien ! Réaliser ses désirs, c'est mieux
Sorbonne, Hall Grand amphi. 
Dessous les pavés c'est la plage...
Sorbonne 
Dieu, je vous soupçonne d'être un intellectuel de gauche
Condorcet 
Le discours est contre-révolutionnaire. 
Le droit de vivre ne se mendie pas, il se prend
Nanterre 
L'économie est blessée, qu'elle crève !
Rue Linné 
Écrivez partout ! 
L'éducateur doit être lui-même éduqué
Sorbonne 
Élections pièges à cons
Place Saint-Michel 
L'émancipation de l'homme sera totale ou ne sera pas
Censier 
Embrasse ton amour sans lâcher ton fusil
Odéon 
L'ennemi du mouvement, c'est le scepticisme. Tout ce qui a été réalisé vient du dynamisme qui découle de la spontanéité. 
L'ennui est contre-révolutionnaire. 
Enragez-vous
Nanterre, amphi. Musique et/ou Censier, les C.A. 
En tout cas pas de remords ! 
Espérance : ne désespérez pas, faites infuser davantage.
Sorbonne, Cour. Cette phrase est dûe à Henri Michaux. 
Est prolétaire celui qui n'a aucun pouvoir sur l'emploi de sa vie quotidienne et qui le sait
Nanterre et/ou Odéon 
Et cependant, tout le monde veut respirer et personne ne peut respirer et beaucoup disent "nous respirerons plus tard". Et la plupart ne meurent pas car ils sont déjà morts. 
Êtes-vous des consommateurs ou bien des participants ? 
Être libre en 1968, c'est participer. 
Être réactionnaire c'est justifier et accepter la réforme sans y faire fleurir la subversion
E.S. Saint-Louis 
Être riche c'est se contenter de sa pauvreté ?
Censier 
Et si on brûlait la Sorbonne ?
Sorbonne 
L'état c'est chacun de nous
Quai Malaquais 
Les étudiants sont cons. 
Exagérer c'est commencer d'inventer
Censier 
Exagérer, voilà l'arme
Censier 
Examens = servilité, promotion sociale, société hiérarchisée. 
Explorons le hasard
Boulevard Saint-Germain 
Fais attention à tes oreilles, elles ont des murs
Censier 
Faites l'amour et recommencez
Rue Jacob et/ou Odéon 
Faites la somme de vos rancoeurs et ayez honte
Censier 
Le feu réalise !
Nanterre 
Fin de l'Université. 
Un flic dort en chacun de nous, il faut le tuer
Censier 
La forêt précède l'homme, le désert le suit.
Sorbonne, hall grand amphi. 
Les frontières on s'en fout. 
Les gens qui travaillent s'ennuient quand ils ne travaillent pas. Les gens qui ne travaillent pas ne s'ennuient jamais
Sorbonne 
Godard : le plus con des Suisses pro-chinois ! 
L'homme n'est ni le bon sauvage de Rousseau, ni le pervers de l'église et de La Rochefoucauld. Il est violent quand on l'opprime, il est doux quand il est libre. 
Un homme n'est pas stupide ou intelligent : il est libre ou il n'est pas
Médecine 
D'un homme, on peut faire un flic, une brique, un para, et l'on ne pourrait en faire un homme ?
Nanterre, amphi. musique 
L'humanité ne sera heureuse que quand le dernier capitaliste sera pendu avec les tripes du dernier gauchiste
Condorcet 
L'humanité ne sera vraiment heureuse que lorsque le dernier des capitalistes aura été pendu avec les tripes du dernier des bureaucrates
Rue Lhommond 
Hurle. 
Ici, bientôt, de charmantes ruines. 
Ici, on spontane
Censier 
Il est douloureux de subir les chefs, il est encore plus bête de les choisir. 
Il est interdit d'interdire
Rue Saint-Jacques et/ou Nanterre, amphi musique
Je lis sur Wikipedia que cette phrase aurait été prononcée par dérision par Jean Yanne dans une de ses émissions radiophoniques du dimanche au printemps 1968; il aurait été surpris de l'avoir entendue reprise au premier degré. 
Il est interdit d'interrompre
Hall, Sciences Po. 
"Il faut porter en soi un chaos pour mettre au monde une étoile dansante." (Nietzsche) 
Il faut systématiquement explorer le hasard
Censier 
Il n'est pas de pensées révolutionnaires. Il n'est que des actes révolutionnaires
Rue Gay-Lussac 
Il n'y a de mortel, de temporel, de limitée et d'exclusif que dans l'organisation et dans les structures
Nanterre, hall A1 
Il n'y aura plus désormais que deux catégories d'hommes : les veaux et les révolutionnaires. En cas de mariage, ça fera des réveaulutionnaires.
Educat. surveillée 
Ils pourront couper toutes les fleurs, ils n'empêcheront pas la venue du printemps
? 
Il y a, en France, 38 000 communes... nous en sommes à la seconde
Sciences-Po 
"Imagination n'est pas don mais par excellence objet de conquête." (Breton) 
L'imagination prend le maquis
Sorbonne 
L'imagination prend le pouvoir
Rue de Seine et/ou Science Po., escalier 
L'insolence est la nouvelle arme révolutionnaire
Médecine 
Interdit d'interdire. La liberté commence par une interdiction : celle de nuire à la liberté d'autrui.
Sorbonne 
Inventez de nouvelles perversions sexuelles (je peux pus !)
Nanterre, devant cafetaria hall C 
J'aime pas écrire sur les murs. 
J'ai quelque chose à dire mais je ne sais pas quoi
Censier 
Je décrète l'état de bonheur permanent
Sc. Po., escalier 
Je joue
Nanterre 
Je jouis dans les pavés
Rue Gay-Lussac 
"Je me propose d'agiter et d'inquiéter les gens. Je ne vends pas le pain mais la levure." (Unamuno) 
J'emmerde la société et elle me le rend bien
Condorcet 
Je ne sais qu'écrire mais j'aimerais en dire de belles et je ne sais pas
Censier 
Je ne suis au service de personne, le peuple se servira tout seul
Sorbonne 
Je ne suis au service de personne (pas même du peuple et encore moins de ses dirigeants) : le peuple se servira tout seul.
Censier 
Je participe.
Tu participes.
Il participe.
Nous participons.
Vous participez.
Ils profitent. 
Je plane/hashich
Nanterre, ascenseur bâtiment GH 
Je prends mes désirs pour la réalité car je crois en la réalité de mes désirs
Sorbonne, hall Grand amphi. 
Je rêve d'être un imbécile heureux
Nanterre, amphi. musique 
Je suis marxiste, tendance Groucho
Nanterre, salle C20 
Je suis venu, j'ai vu, j'ai cru
Sorbonne


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 24, 2010)

Συνεχίζω (γιατί δε χωράνε όλα σε ένα μήνυμα) :
Je t'aime !!! Dites-le avec des pavés
Gare de Nanterre 
Jeunes femmes rouges toujours plus belles
Faculté de médecine 
Les jeunes font l'amour, les vieux font des gestes obscènes. 
Jouissez ici et maintenant
Nouvelle Faculté de médecine 
Jouissez sans entraves, vivez sans temps morts, baisez sans carotte
Nanterre, cité universitaire, ascenseur
("Vivre sans temps morts et jouir sans entraves"termine "De la misère en milieu étudiant considérée sous ses aspects économique, politique, psychologique, sexuel et notamment intellectuel, et de quelques moyens pour y remédier", petit ouvrage collectif sorti en 1966 à Strasbourg; il a été réédité chez Sulliver en 1995). 
Laissons la peur du rouge aux bêtes à cornes... et la peur du noir aux staliniens
Rue Bonaparte et/ou Beaux-Arts 
Les larmes des Philistins sont le nectar des dieux
Sorbonne, hall Grand amphi. 
La liberté, c'est la conscience de la nécessité
Place de la Sorbonne 
La liberté, c'est le crime qui contient tous les crimes, c'est notre arme absolue
Sorbonne, hall Grand amphi. 
La liberté, c'est le droit au silence
Censier 
La liberté commence par une interdiction. Celle de nuire à la liberté d'autrui
Nanterre 
La liberté d'autrui étend la mienne à l'infini. 
La liberté est le crime qui contient tous les crimes. C'est notre arme absolue. 
La liberté n'est pas un bien que nous possédions. Elle est un bien que l'on nous a empêché d'acquérir à l'aide des lois, des règlements, des préjugés, ignorance...
Nanterre 
Libérez nos camarades. 
Luttons contre la fixation affective qui paralyse nos potentialités. -Comité des femmes en voie de libération. 
Lynchons Séguy ! La marchandise, on la brûlera !
Institut pédagogique 
Le mandarin est en vous
Nouvelle faculté de médecine, grand hall 
Mangez vos professeurs
Sorbonne 
Manquer d'imagination, c'est ne pas imaginer le manque
Nanterre, amphi. musique 
La marchandise, on la brûlera
Sorbonne, hall Richelieu 
Le masochisme aujourd'hui prend la forme du réformisme
Sorbonne 
Make love, not war. 
La marchandise est l'opium du peuple. 
Même si Dieu existait, il faudrait le supprimer. 
Merde au bonheur (vivez)
Sorbonne 
Mes désirs sont la réalité
Nanterre, C 24 
Métro, boulot, dodo
Ce slogan serait tiré d'un poème de Pierre Béarn, Couleurs d'usine, paru chez Seghers en 1951: Au déboulé garçon pointe ton numéro / pour gagner ainsi le salaire / d'une morne journée utilitaire / métro, boulot, bistro, mégots, dodo, zéro. Pierre Béarn, romancier, poète, journaliste et fabuliste prolifique, est mort en 2004 à l'âge de 104 ans. 
Mettez un flic sous votre moteur
Rue Daubenton et/ou Censier 
Millionnaires de tous les pays, unissez-vous, le vent tourne. 
Mort aux tièdes
Censier 
La mort est nécessairement une contre révolution
Langues orientales 
Les motions tuent l'émotion
Censier 
Mutation lave plus blanc que révolution ou réformes
Censier 
Mur baignant infiniment dans sa propre gloire
Nanterre, Hall A 
Les murs ont des oreilles. Vos oreilles ont des murs
Condorcet 
N'admettez plus d'être / immatriculés / fichés / opprimés / réquisitionnés / prêchés / recensés / traqués /
Odéon, escalier foyer 
La nature n'a fait ni serviteurs ni maîtres, je ne veux donner ni recevoir de lois
Hall, Sciences Po. 
Ne changeons pas d'employeurs, changeons l'emploi de la vie
Sorbonne 
Ne consommons pas Marx
Censier 
Ne dites plus : Monsieur le Professeur, dites : crève salope !
Rue Cujas 
Ne dites plus : urbanisme, dites : police préventive
Beaux-Arts 
Ne me libère pas, je m'en charge
Nanterre, bâtiment GH, ascenseur 
Ne nous attardons pas au spectacle de la contestation, mais passons à la contestation du spectacle. 
Ne nous laissons pas bouffer par les politicards et leur démagogie boueuse. Ne comptons que sur nous-mêmes. Le socialisme sans la liberté, c'est la caserne. 
Ne prenez plus l'ascenseur, prenez le pouvoir
107, avenue de Choisy 
Ne travaillez jamais !
Nanterre et/ou Sorbonne 
Ne vous emmerdez pas, merdifiez
Censier 
Ne vous emmerdez plus, emmerdez les autres
Nanterre, Hall C. Rz. 
Le n'importe quoi érigé en système
Nanterre 
Le nihilisme doit commencer par soi-même
Censier 
Ni maître, ni Dieu. Dieu, c'est moi
Censier 
Ni robot, ni esclave
Censier 
Non à la révolution en cravate. 
Notre espoir ne peut venir que des sans-espoir
Hall Sc. Po. 
Nous avons une gauche préhistorique 
Hall Sc. Po. 
Nous n'avons fait que la 1ère insurrection de notre révolution
"Or, les vraies vacances, c'était le jour où nous pouvions regarder une parade gratuitement, où nous pouvions allumer un feu géant au milieu de la rue sans que les flics nous en empêchent." Harpo Marx (Harpo speaks)
Sorbonne 
Nous ne voulons pas d'un monde où la certitude de ne pas mourir de faim s'échange contre le risque de mourir d'ennui.
Sorbonne (une autre source mentionne "garantie" au lieu de "certitude") 
Nous refusons d'être H.L.M.isés, diplômés, recencés, endoctrinés, sarcellisés, sermonés, matraqués, télémanipulés, gazés, fichés. 
Nous sommes des rats (peut-être) et nous mordons. Les enragés
Sorbonne 
Nous sommes rassurés : 2 + 2 ne font plus 4
Censier 
Nous sommes tous des "indésirables". 
Nous sommes tous des juifs allemands
Gare de Lyon 
Nous voulons : les structures au service de l'homme et non pas l'homme au service des structures. Avoir le plaisir de vivre et non plus le mal de vivre
Odéon 
Nous voulons une musique sauvage et éphémère. Nous proposons une régénération fondamentale : grève de concerts, des meetings sonores : séances d'investigation collectives, suppression du droit d'auteur, les structures sonores appartiennent à chacun. 
Nous voulons vivre. 
La nouveauté est révolutionnaire, la vérité aussi
Censier 
Nul n'arrive à comprendre s'il ne respecte, conservant lui-même sa propre nature, la libre nature d'autrui
Censier 
L'obéissance commence par la conscience et la conscience par la désobéissance
Censier 
Occupation des usines. 
O gentils messieurs de la politique, vous abritez derrière vos regards vitreux un monde en voie de destruction. Criez, criez, on ne saura jamais que vous avez été castrés.
Sorbonne, galeries Lettres 
On achète ton bonheur, vole-le !
Sorbonne, hall Richelieu 
On n'a... pas le temps d'écrire !!! 
On n'efface pas la vérité (ni d'ailleurs le mensonge)
Nanterre, salle C20 
On ne revendique rien, on prend
Faculté de médecine 
On ne revendiquera rien, on ne demandera rien, on prendra, on occupera
Sorbonne, hall grand amphi. 
L'orthografe est une mandarine
Sorbonne 
Ôsons
Nanterre 
"Ôsons ! Ce mot renferme toute la politique de cette heure." (Saint-Just) 
Oubliez tout ce que vous avez appris. Commencez par rêver
Sorbonne 
Ou vous vous emparez des usines, des bureaux, des banques, de tous les moyens de distribution, ou vous disparaîtrez sans laisser de traces ! La révolution a besoin d'argent et vous, aussi; les banques sont là pour nous en fournir ! Une organisation, oui ! Une autorité ou un parti, NON ! (Bonnot and Clyde)
Rue de l'Estrapade 
Ouvrez les fenêtres de votre coeur
Censier 
Ouvrons les portes des asiles, des prisons et autres facultés
Nanterre, amphi. Musique 
La paresse est maintenant un crime, oui, mais en même temps un droit
Censier 
Parlez à vos voisins (et à vos voisines, bordel !)
Rue Racine et/ou Censier 
Participez au balayage. Il n'y a pas de bonnes ici
Beaux-Arts 
Pas de liberté aux ennemis de la liberté. 
Pas de replâtrage, la structure est pourrie. 
"La passion de la destruction est une joie créatrice." (Bakounine) 
Le patron a besoin de toi, tu n'as pas besoin de lui. 
Au pays de Descartes les conneries se foutent en cartes
Lycée Condorcet 
La pègre, c'est nous
Rue Moufetard. Pendant la nuit d'émeutes du 24 au 25 mai, le ministre de l'Intérieur, Christian Fouchet, avait stigmatisé "la pègre qui sort des bas-fonds de Paris et qui est véritablement enragée". 
Une pensée qui stagne est une pensée qui pourrit
Rue des Fossés-Saint-Jacques et/ou Sorbonne 
Penser ensemble, non. Pousser ensemble, oui
Assas, faculté de droit 
La perspective de jouir demain ne me consolera jamais de l'ennui d'aujourd'hui
Nanterre, escalier C, 1er étage 
Plébicite : qu'on dise oui qu'on dise non, il fait de nous des cons. 
Pluie. Pluie et vent et carnage ne nous dispersent pas mais nous soudent (Comité d'agitation culturelle)
Sorbonne 
La plus belle sculpture, c'est le pavé de grès. Le lourd pavé critique c'est le pavé que l'on jette sur la gueule des flics.
Sorbonne, hall du grand amphi 
Plus jamais Claudel
Nanterre, Hall E 
Plus je fais l'amour, plus j'ai envie de faire la révolution. Plus je fais la révolution, plus j'ai envie de faire l'amour
Sorbonne 
La poésie est dans la rue
Odéon, rue Rotrou 
La politique se passe dans la rue. 
Pour mettre en question la société où l'on "vit", il faut d'abord être capable de se mettre en question soi-même. 
Pourvu qu'ils nous laissent le temps... 
Le pouvoir avait les universités, les étudiants les ont prises. Le pouvoir avait les usines, les travailleurs les ont prises. Le pouvoir avait l'O.R.T.F., les journalistes lui ont pris. Le pouvoir a le pouvoir, prenez-le lui !
Sc. Po., hall d'entrée 
Le pouvoir est au bout du fusil (est-ce que le fusil est au bout du pouvoir ?)
Nanterre, hall C Rz 
Le pouvoir sur ta vie tu le tiens de toi-même
Rue Dauphine et/ou Odéon, rue Rotrou 
Prenez vos désirs pour la réalité
(photo) 
Prenons la révolution au sérieux, mais ne nous prenons pas au sérieux
Odéon 
Professeurs, vous êtes aussi vieux que votre culture, votre modernisme n'est que la modernisation de la police, la culture est en miette (les enragés)
Sorbonne 
Professeurs, vous nous faites vieillir
Rue Soufflot 
Quand l'assemblée nationale devient un théâtre bourgeois, tous les théâtres bourgeois doivent devenir des assemblées nationales
Odéon 
Quand le dernier des sociologues aura été étranglé avec les tripes du dernier bureaucrate, aurons-nous encore des "problèmes" ?
Sorbonne, hall GD amphi. 
Quand le doigt montre la lune, l'imbécile regarde le doigt (proverbe chinois)
Conservatoire de musique 
Quand les gens s'aperçoivent qu'ils s'ennuient, ils cessent de s'ennuyer. 
Que c'est triste d'aimer le fric. 
Qu'est-ce qu'un maître, un dieu ? L'un et l'autre sont une image du père et remplissent une fonction oppressive par définition
Médecine 
Qui parle de l'amour détruit l'amour. 
Le reflet de la vie n'est que la transparence du vécu
Sorbonne, hall Grand amphi. 
Réforme mon cul. 
Regarde-toi : nous t'attendons !
Odéon 
Regarde ton travail, le néant et la torture y participent
Sorbonne, hall grand amphi. 
Regardez en face !!! 
Les réserves imposées au plaisir excitent le plaisir de vivre sans réserve. 
Le respect se perd, n'allez pas le rechercher
Condorcet 
Le rêve est réalité
Censier 
La révolution cesse dès l'instant qu'il faut se sacrifier pour elle. 
La révolution, c'est une INITIATIVE. 
La Révolution doit cesser d'être pour exister
Nanterre, hall A1 
La révolution doit se faire dans les hommes avant de se faire dans les choses
Beaux-Arts 
La révolution est incroyable parce que vraie
Censier 
Révolution, je t'aime. 
Un révolutionnaire est un danseur de cordes
Nouvelle faculté de médecine 
La révolution n'est pas seulement celle des comités mais avant tout la vôtre. 
La révolution prolétarienne est l'acte intellectuel par excellence
Cannes, Palais des festivals, juin 1968 
Une révolution qui demande que l'on se sacrifie pour elle est une révolution à la papa
Médecine 
Un rien peut être un tout, il faut savoir le voir et parfois s'en contenter
Nanterre, amphi. musique 
Le rouge pour naître à Barcelone, le noir pour mourir (non, Ducon, pour vivre à Paris)
Boulevard Saint-Michel 
Le sacré, voilà l'ennemi
Nanterre, hall B 
Savez-vous qu'il existait encore des chrétiens ?
Sorbonne 
Scrutin putain
Censier 
Seule la vérité est révolutionnaire. 
Un seul week-end non révolutionnaire est infiniment plus sanglant qu'un mois de révolution permanente
Institut des langues orientales 
SEXE : c'est bien, a dit Mao, mais pas trop souvent. 
Si besoin était de recourir à la force, ne restez pas au milieu
Rue Champolion 
Si tu rencontres un flic, casse-lui la gueule
Gare Saint-Lazare 
Si tu veux être heureux, pends ton propriétaire. 
Si vous continuez à faire chier le monde, le monde va répliquer énergiquement
Nanterre, salle des prof. RC 
Si vous pensez pour les autres, les autres penseront pour vous
Nanterre, salle C24 
La société est une fleur carnivore
? 
La société nouvelle doit être fondée sur l'absence de tout égoïsme, de tout égolatrie. Notre chemin deviendra une longue marche de la fraternité.
Sorbonne, hall bibliothèque 
Sous les pavés la plage
Place du Panthéon, place Edmond-Rostand et beaucoup d'autres lieux 
Soyez réalistes, demandez l'impossible
Censier 
Soyez salés, pas sucrés !
Lycée Louis-le-Grand et/ou Odéon 
Soyons cruels
Rue des Écoles 
Staliniens vos fils sont avec nous
Place Denfert-Rochereau 
Les syndicats sont des bordels
Rue Lafayette 
Toi, mon camarade, toi que j'ignorais derrière les turbulences, toi jugulé, apeuré, asphyxié, viens, parle à nous. 
Tout acte de soumission à la force qui m'est extérieure me pourrit tout debout, mort avant que d'être enterré par les légitimes fossoyeurs de l'ordre.
Hall Nouvelle fac. médecine 
Tout ce qui est discutable est à discuter
Nanterre 
Tout enseignant est enseigné. Tout enseigné est enseignant.
Sc. Po., hall bibliothèque 
Tout est Dada
Odéon, foyer 
"Toute vue des choses qui n'est pas étrange est fausse." (Valéry) 
Tout le pouvoir aux conseils ouvriers (un enragé). 
Tout le pouvoir aux conseils enragés (un ouvrier). 
Tout pouvoir abuse. Le pouvoir absolu abuse absolument.
Nanterre, escalier C, 2è étage 
Tout réformisme se caractérise par l'utopiste de sa stratégie et l'opportunisme de sa tactique
Sorbonne, Grand Hall 
Travailleur : tu as 25 ans mais ton syndicat est de l'autre siècle. 
Le vent se lève. Il faut tenter de vivre
Nanterre, salle C20 
Vibration permanente et culturelle. 
La vie est ailleurs
Sorbonne 
La vieille taupe de l'histoire semble bel et bien ronger la Sorbonne. Télégramme de Marx, 13 mai 1968. 
Vigilance ! Les récupérateurs sont parmi nous ! "Anéantissez donc à jamais tout ce qui peut détruire un jour votre ouvrage." (Sade)
Sorbonne 
Violez votre Alma Mater. 
Vite !
Collège de France 
Vive le pouvoir des conseils ouvriers étendu à tous les aspects de la vie
Nanterre 
Vive les enragés qui bâtissent des aventures.
Sorbonne, hall Grand Amphi. 
Vive les mômes et les voyous
Nanterre, hall C. Rz. 
Vivre au présent. 
Voir Nanterre et vivre. Allez mourir à Naples avec le Club Méditerranée. 
Vous aussi, vous pouvez voler
Sorbonne 
Vous êtes creux. 
Vous êtes en face d'une force. Prenez garde de déclencher la guerre civile par votre résistance.
Nanterre 
Vous finirez tous par crever du confort
Nanterre, hall grand amphi. 
Zelda, je t'aime ! À bas le travail !


----------



## simeonidis (Oct 24, 2010)

Themis said:


> Νομίζω ότι η απόδοση αυτή είναι απολύτως λανθασμένη. Δεν θυμάμαι περισσότερα για το σύνθημα, αλλά μου φαίνεται ότι το sommaire μάλλον παραπέμπει στο κοινωνικά επικυρωμένο αποτέλεσμα, σε ό,τι τελικά καταγράφεται στο ισοζύγιο της εμπορευματικής κοινωνίας, ενώ το εφήμερο παραπέμπει σε ό,τι είναι άσκοπο (μη ποσοτικοποιήσιμο και μη εξαργυρώσιμο) στην κοινωνία αυτή.



Νομίζω ότι τώρα "δένει" καλά. Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 24, 2010)

Στο γαλλικό βικιλεξικό διαβάζουμε για το sommaire : http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/sommaire
Θα έδινα περισσότερη σημασία στην 2η, 3η και 4η σημασία (συνοπτικό αλλά επίσης επιφανειακό)

2. (Droit) Prompt et avec peu de formalités. 
Jugement sommaire, jugement rendu sur certaines contestations qui requièrent célérité. 
3. (Droit) Dépourvu des formalités nécessaires. 
Exécution sommaire, exécution qui n’est pas précédée d’un jugement. 
3. Superficiel, fait sans examen approfondi, sans réflexion suffisante.

Επίσης δες και : http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/sommaire όπου διαβάζουμε διαφορετικά πράγματα...


----------



## simeonidis (Oct 24, 2010)

nevergrown said:


> Στο γαλλικό βικιλεξικό διαβάζουμε για το sommaire : http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/sommaire
> Θα έδινα περισσότερη σημασία στην 2η, 3η και 4η σημασία (συνοπτικό αλλά επίσης επιφανειακό)
> 
> 2. (Droit) Prompt et avec peu de formalités.
> ...




Σ' ευχαριστώ, αλλά τα γαλλικά μου είναι σε επίπεδο νηπίου


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 24, 2010)

Νομίζω πάντως ότι στα αγγλικά είναι : _Down with the abstract, long live the ephemeral _(αλλά γιατί όχι τότε abstrait στα γαλλικά; ).

Πιστεύω τα αγγλικά σου να ναι καλύτερα http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&q...ive+the+ephemeral&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=

http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&q...hemeral"+éphémère&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## simeonidis (Oct 24, 2010)

nevergrown said:


> Νομίζω πάντως ότι στα αγγλικά είναι : _Down with the abstract, long live the ephemeral _(αλλά γιατί όχι τότε abstrait στα γαλλικά; ).
> 
> Πιστεύω τα αγγλικά σου να ναι καλύτερα http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&q...ive+the+ephemeral&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=



ναι, αλλά τα ελληνικά μου πώς θα το αποδώσουν τελικά;
μάλλον είναι δύσκολο. Ίσως: "πίσω από (κάτω οι) τους στεροετυπικούς λογαριαμούς, ζήτω η ανεμελιά". Τί λες;

(πριν έρθω εδώ πέρασα από τις μηχανές μετάφρασης)


----------



## Themis (Oct 24, 2010)

Από τη δεύτερη πηγή στην οποία παραπέμπει ο Nevergrown (το TLF), μπορούμε να κρατήσουμε αρκετές αναλυτικές και διαφωτιστικές περιγραφές:


> Qui se limite à l'essentiel – Qui présente les éléments les plus importants de quelque chose, qui donne de quelque chose un résumé ou une forme abrégée. – Qui ne s'attache qu'à l'essentiel; qui est exécuté rapidement. – Réduit aux éléments indispensables, au minimum. – Qui ne s'attache qu'à un nombre très réduit d'éléments; simplifié à l'excès; qui n'est pas suffisamment développé ou approfondi. Synon. _rudimentaire, simpliste, superficiel_. _Doctrine, idée, mécanisme, métaphysique, opinion sommaire_. – Manquant de finesse, de profondeur.


 Το πρόβλημα που τίθεται είναι ότι μας χρειάζεται και μια ουσιαστική ερμηνεία. Ίσως να θεωρηθεί ότι παίρνουμε και κάποια ρίσκα αλλά, αν δεν τα πάρουμε, ξυλάγγουρα εις το πηλίκον. Αν επικεντρωθούμε υπέρμετρα στο στοιχείο "επιφανειακός", πώς προκύπτει η αντίθεση με το "εφήμερος"; Και, last but not least, ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι πρόκειται για σύνθημα λίγο-πολύ σιτουασιονίστικης έμπνευσης. Όπως το σκέφτομαι τώρα (χωρίς δηλαδή να αποκλείω το ενδεχόμενο λάθους μου), νομίζω ότι η ερμηνεία που ανέφερα προηγουμένως είναι η μόνη με ιστορική και λογική συνοχή.


----------



## Themis (Oct 24, 2010)

simeonidis said:


> Ίσως: "πίσω από (κάτω οι) τους στεροετυπικούς λογαριασμούς, ζήτω η ανεμελιά".


Αν και δεν ξέρω σε τι συμφραζόμενα το έχεις, η δική μου άποψη θα ήταν όχι κατηγορηματικό. Ένα σημαντικό στοιχείο είναι ότι τα συνθήματα του Μάη του 68 έχουν περάσει στην ιστορία, και ασφαλώς είναι καλό (όπως και σε πολλές άλλες περιπτώσεις) η μετάφραση να παραπέμπει άμεσα στο πρωτότυπο και να το υπενθυμίζει για όσους ξέρουν. Έπειτα, η "ανεμελιά" ταιριάζει μάλλον σε βουτυράτη ή χιποειδή νεολαία παρά στον Μάη του 68.

Θα έλεγα λοιπόν ότι πρώτη απόδοση είναι "κάτω το συνοπτικό, ζήτω το εφήμερο", μια απόδοση που διατηρεί (ίσως και να ενισχύει) την ασάφεια του πρωτότυπου συνθήματος. Αν όμως θέλουμε να απομακρυνθούμε, χρειαζόμαστε ουσιαστική ερμηνεία και είναι προτιμότερο να αντικαταστήσουμε μόνο τη λέξη "συνοπτικό". Οι επόμενες καλύτερες λύσεις που μου έρχονται τώρα στο μυαλό είναι, σε κάπως διαφορετικές κατευθύνσεις, το "σκόπιμο" και το "σχηματικό".


----------



## simeonidis (Oct 24, 2010)

Themis said:


> Αν και δεν ξέρω σε τι συμφραζόμενα το έχεις, η δική μου άποψη θα ήταν όχι κατηγορηματικό. Ένα σημαντικό στοιχείο είναι ότι τα συνθήματα του Μάη του 68 έχουν περάσει στην ιστορία, και ασφαλώς είναι καλό (όπως και σε πολλές άλλες περιπτώσεις) η μετάφραση να παραπέμπει άμεσα στο πρωτότυπο και να το υπενθυμίζει για όσους ξέρουν. Έπειτα, η "ανεμελιά" ταιριάζει μάλλον σε βουτυράτη ή χιποειδή νεολαία παρά στον Μάη του 68.
> 
> Θα έλεγα λοιπόν ότι πρώτη απόδοση είναι "κάτω το συνοπτικό, ζήτω το εφήμερο", μια απόδοση που διατηρεί (ίσως και να ενισχύει) την ασάφεια του πρωτότυπου συνθήματος. Αν όμως θέλουμε να απομακρυνθούμε, χρειαζόμαστε ουσιαστική ερμηνεία και είναι προτιμότερο να αντικαταστήσουμε μόνο τη λέξη "συνοπτικό". Οι επόμενες καλύτερες λύσεις που μου έρχονται τώρα στο μυαλό είναι, σε κάπως διαφορετικές κατευθύνσεις, το "σκόπιμο" και το "σχηματικό".



Σωστά, ξέφυγα σε πολύ ελέυθυερη απόδοση.
Η φράση είναι έξω από επικοινωνιακό πλαίσιο


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2010)

Αν οι Άγγλοι μεταφράζουν με το _abstract_ τόσο επίμονα, μήπως σημαίνει ότι ξέρουν κάτι που δεν ξέρουμε εμείς; Μήπως πρόκειται για το «Sommaire de la thèse», την περίληψη της διατριβής, _abstract_ στα αγγλικά, που τυραννά ουκ ολίγους φοιτητές; Στα γαλλικά φτιάχνουν μια ωραία ρίμα και στα ελληνικά μου αρέσει η απόδοση του Θέμη με τα δύο επίθετα. Αλλά δεν θα αποτολμούσα ερμηνεία.


----------



## Themis (Oct 24, 2010)

Απ' όσο ξέρω, sommaire στα γαλλικά είναι ο πίνακας περιεχομένων, ενώ το αγγλικό abstract είναι résumé.


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2010)

Έχεις δίκιο. Δεν έχω ιδέα από γαλλικές διατριβές, το πέταξα έτσι για να εξηγήσω το αγγλικό _abstract_, επειδή αν το δει κανείς σαν επίθετο, δεν ταιριάζει καθόλου. Έτσι κι αλλιώς μπερδεύει, και το πιθανότερο είναι ότι από το αγγλικό _abstract_ θα πήγαινες σε abstrait. Ούτε σε sommaire ούτε σε résumé.


----------



## Themis (Oct 25, 2010)

Όπως μας θύμισε ο Nevergrown, το πλήρες σύνθημα, που γράφτηκε στο Στρασβούργο (ας θυμηθούμε και τη "Μπροσούρα του Στρασβούργου" για τη "Μιζέρια των φοιτητικών κύκλων"), είναι:
À bas le sommaire
Vive l'éphémère
Jeunesse Marxiste Pessimiste
Vive l'Association Internationale des Travailleurs
Το τελευταίο αυτό στοιχείο ("Vive l'Association Internationale des Travailleurs") δείχνει ότι το σύνθημα είναι καθαρά σιτουασιονιστικής έμπνευσης. Πραγματολογικά, αυτό σημαίνει ότι το σύνθημα δεν θα μπορούσε σε καμία περίπτωση να είναι στενά φοιτητικό. Εξακολουθώ να μη μπορώ να φανταστώ άλλη ερμηνεία από εκείνην που έδωσα προηγουμένως.


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 25, 2010)

Themis said:


> ...Το τελευταίο αυτό στοιχείο ("Vive l'Association Internationale des Travailleurs") δείχνει ότι το σύνθημα είναι καθαρά *σιτουασιονιστικής *έμπνευσης. Πραγματολογικά, αυτό σημαίνει ότι το σύνθημα δεν θα μπορούσε σε καμία περίπτωση να είναι στενά φοιτητικό...



Βασικά τώρα διαβάζω και μαθαίνω κάτι ελάχιστα για τον σιτουασιονισμό.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Situationism

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Situationist_International

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internationale_situationniste

Επίσης, το συνοπτικό μπορεί βέβαια να είναι σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις και επιφανειακό.


----------



## simeonidis (Oct 25, 2010)

> Βασικά τώρα διαβάζω και μαθαίνω κάτι ελάχιστα για τον σιτουασιονισμό.



http://rapidshare.com/files/12690403/Guy_Debord_-_H_Koinwnia_tou_Qeamatoj.pdf
http://www.ubu.com/film/debord.html
http://www.ubu.com/film/index.html


----------



## Costas (Oct 26, 2010)

Εγώ πάλι από το 'συνοπτικό' προτιμώ το 'πάγιο' ή και (λιγότερο) το 'στέρεο'. Κάτω το πάγιο ή το στέρεο, ζήτω το εφήμερο. Γιατί; γιατί το ζεύγος συνοπτικό-εφήμερο δεν μου ηχεί αντιθετικό. Ερμηνεύω δηλ. το sommaire κάπως σαν figé, λέξη που τη χρησιμοποιούσαν συχνά-πυκνά οι καταστασιακοί, ή σαν solide. Πάγιο-στέρεο vs. ρέον-εφήμερο, κεφάλαιο vs. ζωντανή εργασία, θέαμα vs. ζωή-δράση.

Γιατί τότε δεν έγραψε ο χριστιανός solide ή καλύτερα figé ; Να αποτολμήσω τη σκέψη ότι έψαξε λέξη που να φτιάχνει ρίμα; sommaire...éphémère? Στο κάτω-κάτω, δεν έγραφε και διατριβή...

Την ερμηνεία του Θέμη, ότι "το sommaire μάλλον παραπέμπει στο κοινωνικά επικυρωμένο αποτέλεσμα, σε ό,τι τελικά καταγράφεται στο ισοζύγιο της εμπορευματικής κοινωνίας", τη δέχομαι, αλλά όχι και την απόδοση 'συνοπτικό' για να την εκφράσει, παρότι βέβαια τυπικά η λέξη αυτή έτσι μεταφράζεται. Η χρήση του sommaire εδώ, όμως, είναι αρκούντως ιδιότυπη, ώστε να επιτάσσει κτγμ μιαν αποσκίρτηση από την πιστή απόδοση της λέξης προς μιαν απόδοση με βάση το (ελαφρώς ακυρολογούμενο ή έστω ασαφώς διατυπωμένο) νόημα, με τα συνακόλουθα ερμηνευτικά ρίσκα βεβαίως.


----------



## sadebeg (Oct 26, 2010)

μια ερώτηση που ίσως βοηθήσει, ξέρει κανείς αν το sommaire χρησιμοποιείται σε πολιτικές διαδικασίες, κάτι σαν να ανακεφαλαιώσουμε σύντροφοι κλπ; 

Σε κάθε περίπτωση το εφήμερο νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να το κρατήσουμε σαν λέξη. Για μένα είναι το εφήμερο του κινήματος, της δράσης. Και βλέπω το sommaire να παραπέμπει στους επαναστατικούς σχεδιασμούς με βάθος δεκαετίας. Τώρα όλα αυτά τελείως διαισθητικά και μπορεί να πέφτω τελείως έξω.

Σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα ήταν : Κάτω ο προγραμματισμός, ζήτω το εφήμερο
αλλά αυτό δεν αποδίδει το παιχνιδιάρικο του συνθήματος.


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2010)

sadebeg said:


> αλλά αυτό δεν αποδίδει το παιχνιδιάρικο του συνθήματος.



Το οποίο φοβάμαι ότι σε επίπεδο ρίμας θα αποδιδόταν από:

Κάτω το εξαήμερο, ζήτω το εφήμερο.
Κάτω το ήμερο, ζήτω το εφήμερο.
Κάτω το ενήμερο, ζήτω το εφήμερο.

Ελπίζω να μη δω κανένα απ' αυτά να κοσμεί τοίχο των Εξαχρείων. (anagram intentional)


----------



## sadebeg (Oct 26, 2010)

ή κάτι σαν.... είμαι θεριό ανήμερο, ζήτω το εφήμερο... καλό πάντως για σκυλάδικο


----------



## Costas (Oct 26, 2010)

nickel said:


> Ελπίζω να μη δω κανένα απ' αυτά να κοσμεί τοίχο των Εξαχρείων. (anagram intentional)


Μπα, η δουλική αναπαραγωγή της μετάφρασης συνθημάτων τέτοιου είδους δεν έχει τύχη. Πιο εμπνευσμένο εκείνο του Δεκέμβρη: *Fuck May '68 / Fight now!*

Το νηματεπώνυμο σύνθημα είχε κοσμήσει το εξώφυλλο της πρώτης ελληνικής έκδοσης της _Κοινωνίας του Θεάματος_, του Γκυ Ντεμπόρ (εκδ. Διεθνής Βιβλιοθήκη). (Πάντως δεν συμφωνώ με τον αναγραμματισμό)


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2010)

Costas said:


> (Πάντως δεν συμφωνώ με τον αναγραμματισμό)


Μπήκε μόνο για τη γλωσσική του αξία. Δεν είχα άλλωστε αναγραμματισμό σε κάτι που να σημαίνει παλιά αθηναϊκή συνοικία που έχει μετατραπεί σε έκθεση τοιχογραφημάτων. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 26, 2010)

Τα προγράμματα με κάνουν θεριό ανήμερο,
κάτω τα προγράμματα, ζήτω το εφήμερο

(υπογραφή: Γ.Σ. )


----------



## Themis (Oct 27, 2010)

Αναμφισβήτητα σωστός ο συλλογισμός του Κώστα για το πώς μπορεί να μας προέκυψε το sommaire. Αναμφισβήτητα επίσης παραμένει συζητήσιμη η ερμηνεία του sommaire. Νομίζω ότι το θέμα μας αποτελεί textbook case μεταφραστικού προβλήματος. Προσπαθώ να συνοψίσω τι βγήκε από τη συζήτηση:
- Το éphémère πρέπει να κρατηθεί. Το "εφήμερος" έχει άμεση και αναγνωρίσιμη αντιστοιχία με το πρωτότυπο. Πόσο μάλλον αν η ερμηνεία μάς απομακρύνει από το sommaire.
- Η "συντηρητική" μετάφραση (κάτω το συνοπτικό, ζήτω το εφήμερο) έχει το πλεονέκτημα ότι παραπέμπει άμεσα στο (ήδη ιστορικό) πρωτότυπο, αλλά και το μειονέκτημα ότι είναι ίσως ακόμα σκοτεινότερη απ' αυτό.
- Η κατάληξη μιας "εξομάλυνσης" της μετάφρασης μπορεί να είναι η δημιουργία ενός εμφανώς αντιφατικού ζεύγους. Εδώ υπάρχει η πρόταση του Κώστα για το "πάγιο" (ίσως το "μόνιμο" να ρέει κάπως καλύτερα, αλλά η ουσία είναι ίδια). Ομολογώ ότι προτιμώ το σκεπτικό του Κώστα (figé) από την απόδοση στην οποία καταλήγουμε. Θα έπρεπε να φέρνει πιο πολύ σε "μουμιοποιημένο". Από την άλλη, ο Δόκτορας, σαν θεριό ανήμερο  , μάς δίνει μια πολύ τολμηρή αλλά λογική εκδοχή: κάτω τα προγράμματα, ζήτω το εφήμερο. Το κακό είναι ότι η λέξη "πρόγραμμα" έχει πολύ συγκεκριμένη φόρτιση στο πλαίσιο του παλιού εργατικού κινήματος, των διάφορων μορφών λενινισμού/ αριστερισμού κτλ.
- Η δική μου τάση ερμηνείας δίνει έμφαση σε ένα άλλο στοιχείο, το οποίο ομολογουμένως δεν είναι ασύμβατο με την ερμηνεία του Κώστα αλλά σίγουρα δεν μας οδηγεί στην ίδια απόδοση. Τείνω να θεωρήσω το sommaire σαν μια επιτομή της πρακτικής όπως αυτή κατακυρώνεται στα κατάστιχα της υπάρχουσας κοινωνίας - με άλλα λόγια, χωρίς το geste gratuit, το άσκοπο, το εφήμερο, εκείνο που τη μόνη του σκοπιμότητα την έχει στον ίδιο τον εαυτό του και την εξαντλεί στο γίγνεσθαι, χωρίς να βρίσκει καμία αναγνώριση στο δούναι και λαβείν της εμπορευματικής κοινωνίας. Απ' όπου η τάση μου να μιλήσω για "σκόπιμο". Απ' όπου επίσης (λόγω υπερερμηνείας) και η διστακτικότητά μου να παρεκκλίνω από τη συντηρητική απόδοση.
- Ένα παραλειπόμενο της διαδικασίας είναι ότι ο Νίκελ οφείλει να γράψει τρεις φορές σε τοίχους των Εξαρχείων το εύστοχα μεταφερμένο στα καθ' ημάς: Κάτω το ήμερο, ζήτω το εφήμερο.


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2010)

Μάλιστα, κύριε.


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 28, 2010)

@ Τhemis : Μ'αρέσει που δέχεσαι όλες τις γνώμες και τις απόψεις. Πάντα βρίσκεις κάτι καλό να πεις. Ούτε διπλωμάτης να ήσουνα 

@ Symeonidis : Αναρωτιέμαι που βρήκες αυτό το σλόγκαν μιας και δεν ξέρεις παρά ελάχιστα γαλλικά. Αν δεν είναι αδιάκριτη η ερώτηση μήπως θα μπορούσες να μας πεις;


Τελικά από το _συνοπτικό, πάγιο, στέρεο_, (και πιο συγκεκριμένο) περάσαμε στο (πιο ελεύθερο ή... ελευθεριάζων) _εξαήμερο, ενήμερο και ήμερο_ μετά την παρέμβαση κατά των προγραμμάτων του Δόκτορα.


----------



## Costas (Oct 28, 2010)

Συνοψίζω κι εγώ: Περί του sommaire του εν Σορβόννηι ή Στρασβούργωι...


----------



## simeonidis (Oct 30, 2010)

nevergrown said:


> @ Symeonidis : Αναρωτιέμαι που βρήκες αυτό το σλόγκαν μιας και δεν ξέρεις παρά ελάχιστα γαλλικά. Αν δεν είναι αδιάκριτη η ερώτηση μήπως θα μπορούσες να μας πεις;



nevergrown, ο Costas έδωσε την απάντηση. 


> Το νηματεπώνυμο σύνθημα είχε κοσμήσει το εξώφυλλο της πρώτης ελληνικής έκδοσης της Κοινωνίας του Θεάματος, του Γκυ Ντεμπόρ (εκδ. Διεθνής Βιβλιοθήκη).



Έψαχνα τη βιβλιοθήκη μου και... (επισυνάπτω).
Όμως, εσύ πώς έγραψες το s*i*meonidis s*y*meonidis;


----------



## nevergrown (Nov 2, 2010)

simeonidis said:


> ...Όμως, εσύ πώς έγραψες το s*i*meonidis s*y*meonidis;



Aπό κεκτημένη ταχύτητα ή...έτσι μου βγήκε σωστότερο και βέβαια δεν θυμόμουν καλά. Όταν το αντιλήφθηκα ήταν ήδη αργά. Μετά από ψάξιμο στο Ίντερνετ βρήκα "Συμεών" http://www.google.fr/search?hl=el&source=hp&q=συμεών&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai= και "Συμεωνίδης" http://www.google.fr/search?hl=el&&sa=X&ei=duDPTImuDc2KswaMlsyYAg&ved=0CBQQBSgA&q=συμεωνίδης&spell=1 Σχεδόν όλα γράφονται με ύψιλον. Εσύ γιατί το γράφεις με i;

Διαβάζω τώρα με την ευκαιρία και για τον Συμεών Α΄ της Βουλγαρίας - Βικιπαίδεια :)



Costas said:


> Συνοψίζω κι εγώ: Περί του sommaire του εν Σορβόννηι ή Στρασβούργωι...



Κάτω η συμπίεση, ζήτω η αποσυμπίεση
À bas la compression, vive la décompression


----------



## simeonidis (Nov 3, 2010)

nevergrown said:


> Σχεδόν όλα γράφονται με ύψιλον. Εσύ γιατί το γράφεις με i; :)



Θεωρώ ότι είναι απλούστερη η γραφή αυτή με τους λατινικούς χαρακτήρες (και ας αποποιούμαι το ί-γκρεκ, που θα απέδιδε καλύτερα τη γραφή του)


----------



## nevergrown (Nov 6, 2010)

Kαταλαβαίνω, έτσι είναι λιγότερο _κομπλικέ _και περισσότερο _ελεγκάν_


----------



## nevergrown (Nov 29, 2010)

Ξέχασα να τονίσω ότι είμαι και κατά των _ζήτω_. Θυμίζουν δικτατορία, κραυγές, ντουντούκες, ανούσια χειροκροτήματα...


----------

